# Fehler: HTTP wrapper does not support writeable connections



## MC-René (16. Januar 2005)

fopen(http://www.blabla.de/php/data/news.ffh): failed to open stream: HTTP wrapper does not support writeable connections. in /mnt/be2/06/532/00000015/htdocs/php/news.php on line 16

Was heisst das?


----------



## rootssw (16. Januar 2005)

Du hast wahrscheinlich der Funktion "fopen ()" als Mode-Parameter "w" (oder vergleichbares zum schreiben) übergeben.
Da du aber keine Erlaubnis zum schreiben hast, kommt diese Fehlermeldung.


----------



## MC-René (16. Januar 2005)

Ja stimmt!

Aber ich bin Admin der Site!

Kann ich doch hoffentlich änder...!?

Alle Attribs hab ich in den entsprechenden Dateien auf "666" stehen!


----------



## Oliver Gringel (16. Januar 2005)

Griefe auf die Datei über das Dateisystem zu, und nicht über HTTP. Über HTTP kannst du logischerweise keine Dateien schreiben.


----------



## MC-René (16. Januar 2005)

Sorry, aber das versteh ich nicht!

Das passiert doch alles Serverseitig!

PHP eben!


----------



## Oliver Gringel (16. Januar 2005)

Du öffnest eine Datei via HTTP. Auf diese Datei kannst du logischerweise nicht schreiben. Wie sollte das auch funktionieren. Wenn die Datei auf deinem eigenen Server liegt, dann kannst du die Datei über seinen Pfad referenzieren, also mit /path/to/file.


----------



## MC-René (16. Januar 2005)

Sorry, scheinbar bin ich schwer von begriff... 

Also hab nen Formular das per post daten an die php gibt. Die PHP holt sich die daten mit $_POST und soll dann schreiben:

```
$url="http://www.blabla.de/php/data/ticker".$position.".ffh";
$sp=fopen($url, 'w');
fwrite($sp, $text1);
fclose ($sp);
echo "<font color=\"#FFFFFF\">Eintrag wurde generiert !</font>";
```

Hoffe Du/Ihr könnt mir helfen...

Vielleicht auch bzgl. dem anderen Post (Cookie-Prob.)

Danke!


----------



## Oliver Gringel (16. Januar 2005)

Du kannst nicht auf eine Datei via HTTP schreiben. Mit HTTP kannst du dir Dateien runterladen, die auf einem Server liegen, du kannst sie aber nicht verändern!


----------

